# Maltese & Yorkies Need Rescue



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Here is a link to some maltese and yorkies that are is need of rescue and foster homes they are in the Sherman, Texas area if you can help or know someone that can please help them

http://www.yorkiepup.com/Yorkierescue.html


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Why are all the Maltese free? I really think a group should charge something for all pups. You have to really think about paying for a dog , I think it is better to have a little invested when you adopt.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

gosh - that is so many animals! I do agree that by not charging something you are sending a powerful message that they are not worth anything because they are rescue. Its interesting that all the yorkies cost at least $50 but that the other breeds (mostly maltese) do not cost a thing. I think that even $50 is a good price for a rescue if there is certainty that there will be medical expenses and transportation cost. I wonder how this rescue cares for these animals without charging anything for them or even a little bit more than $50? My heart goes out to those poor things, they really look like they need some TLC.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I think this is a puppymill, look at their homepage :shocked:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My antenna are up and alarm bells are ringing. Go to their website and start reading. <a href="http://jdane1.homestead.com/yorkiemixed.html" target="_blank">HOGWASH!!!
</a>
Nowhere does it say that these dogs need rescue or foster homes. And all you need to do is go get one, first come, first served. Or for $250 you can have the dog shipped to you. NO REPUTABLE RESCUE GROUP places dogs in this fashion. These people are SCAM ARTISTS of the highest order. This is what the real definition of "CULL" is.

MaryH


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Maybe it's a puppy-miller trying to get rid of them  :shocked:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Oct 27 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844172


> My antenna are up and alarm bells are ringing. Go to their website and start reading. <a href="http://jdane1.homestead.com/yorkiemixed.html" target="_blank">HOGWASH!!!
> </a>
> Nowhere does it say that these dogs need rescue or foster homes. And all you need to do is go get one, first come, first served. Or for $250 you can have the dog shipped to you. NO REPUTABLE RESCUE GROUP places dogs in this fashion. These people are SCAM ARTISTS of the highest order. This is what the real definition of "CULL" is.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


And another site has Malts and mixes, I think I am going to puke :angry:


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I looked at the site real well....I think it's a puppymill that has either been ordered to close down...or they're afraid they've been found and about to be raided. The animals don't look well cared for at all.


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Despicable! :angry: 

But those little guys sure are cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Jeff Dane is a notorious puppy miller in Texas. He keeps getting busted, then he resurfaces under a different name. Just do a Goggle search under his name or one of his many business names and you will pull up tons of complaints.

He's obviously unloading all his breeding dogs who can't produce puppies anymore or is being shut down again. I can't imagine the huge vet bills anyone who buys or adopts one of these poor souls will face.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely heartbreaking. That animal should be put in a cage.
xoxoxo


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just googled him. Despicable :angry:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Wait a minute. He has the nerve to call it a rescue page :shocked: OMG............... Does he mean rescue from him?


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Guys...this is a puppymill no doubt about it...I am not trying to promote what they are doing I am just trying to get these dogs some help...I think heck is not hot enough for people like these people...but bottom line for me is to try and save some or all of these babies. This guy is done with them and is trying to dump them...

If anyone can or knows someone that can help please try!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (luvmymacy @ Oct 27 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844291


> Guys...this is a puppymill no doubt about it...I am not trying to promote what they are doing I am just trying to get these dogs some help...I think heck is not hot enough for people like these people...but bottom line for me is to try and save some or all of these babies. This guy is done with them and is trying to dump them...
> 
> If anyone can or knows someone that can help please try!!![/B]


I know you are , Belinda. Please don't take my post wrong, it was definitely not geared towards you.
I am just in a state of disbelief is all


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I have been checking on these little ones off and on all day and I just found out that several of them have found families I just pray they are going to homes that understand what it takes to have a dog that comes from a place like this...I am going to try and think positive!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Elly @ Oct 27 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844153


> Why are all the Maltese free? I really think a group should charge something for all pups. You have to really think about paying for a dog , I think it is better to have a little invested when you adopt.[/B]


Mu gut instinct tells me the Maltese were not really free. The faces are covered ... of both the dogs and people. I get the feeling it's a puppy mill.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Of course it's a mill and he's culling his "stock". These dogs have probably been bred half to death.
I don't know what's worse...taking one in or not. I hate seeing anyone help this bahstahd, but they
are certainly tortured little souls.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

they charge $10,000 for a yorkie? OMG. 

This site is disgusting. How can anyone think this this is legit? These are obviously their breeding dogs they are getting rid of, since they are retiring and I love their disclaimer that all dogs are sold 'as is'. Are you kidding me? :smmadder:


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I checked this morning and learned that a "rescue" is coming for all the maltese on Sunday but they won't say which rescue...GRRRRR


----------

